# lead weights



## zdam20

I purchased some stem plants from a local pet store for the tank I just started. When I got them home I notices there was lead weights around the bottom of the bunches. Should I remove this lead or leave it? Will it dissolve in fresh water?


----------



## Bert H

Remove the lead strips prior to planting. Separate out the individual stems, and plant them individually spaced about 2 leaf widths apart.


----------



## zdam20

Thank you Bert.


----------



## EggOkay

Are the lead weights harmful for the aquarium environment in anyway? Does it affect the fish or the plants?


----------



## dave k

I use them all the time in my tank for some time (some have been in there for months) with no ill effects to the inhabitants,that i have noticed.I would say it's ok.Others may disagree


----------



## ps5507

i use lead fishing weight to weigh my plants down. been ok so far. no problem


----------



## tex627

i've used them before and nothing bad happened but they do start to rust after a while.


----------



## TAB

It really depends on what else is in them, pure lead is fine, alloys not so much.


----------



## Bert H

tex627 said:


> i've used them before and nothing bad happened but they do start to rust after a while.


If you're seeing rust, it isn't lead.


----------



## cbwmn

I have to use some weights because the substrate in my 46 is abt 5/8" diameter.
The weights don't rust but they do pick up a white deposit on them. Maybe it's calcium?

No bad results in two years.

Biggest problem is when they come off, it's hard to find them in the substrate.

Charles


----------



## rich815

I'll bet they're some kind of zinc alloy and not lead.


----------



## cbwmn

rich815 said:


> I'll bet they're some kind of zinc alloy and not lead.


Rich
Would zinc build up in the water column? 
I do 2 or 3 50% WC's per week.
Thank you
Charles


----------



## MagpieTear

rich815 said:


> I'll bet they're some kind of zinc alloy and not lead.


I would be inclined to agree. Lead oxide is either red or yellow (depending on the crystal structure) while zinc oxide is whitish gray. ZnO is insoluble in water, but is brittle, crumbly, and also rather quick to use up the available zinc. No clue what the alloy components could be. Need to find someone with a good spectrograph that is calibrated to the non-ferric white metals. The one I have access to is only good for copper alloys.


----------



## xmuller

lead is no good for the aquarium. it is a heavy metal.


----------



## Kozy

MagpieTear said:


> I would be inclined to agree. Lead oxide is either red or yellow (depending on the crystal structure) while zinc oxide is whitish gray. ZnO is insoluble in water, but is brittle, crumbly, and also rather quick to use up the available zinc. No clue what the alloy components could be. Need to find someone with a good spectrograph that is calibrated to the non-ferric white metals. The one I have access to is only good for copper alloys.


I have cleaned out substrate in some old tanks which housed bunch plants (for sale) and had both colors. I pulled near 75 out of one tank. Coworkers :heart: .


----------



## sirdrault

I believe they're some combination of zinc/magnesium. Not sure why I think this, but am pretty sure I know that from some where...


----------

